# lypos



## kitten (Oct 31, 2010)

hi all,
as some of you may have read in my previous thread i have been told that i have lypos on my tummy. I have always used these spots for my cannulas and for my recent injections because i was never told to rotate. i also was always told to only use this area for my cannulas because any higher up and the cannulas hit my ribs and kinked. today my blood sugars have been fairly good except this morning, 19.4 (but that was a rebound from a hypo last night before bed) the other sugars have been, 7.8, 5.3,7.5 and 11.3. i am seriously thinking that this is because i have been using different sites for injections. i also now really seriously think that the high sugars and swinging sugars that i experienced whilst pumping were because of using these same sites and that if i used a new site it would be a lot better and good blood sugars would result. could i just get the opinions of you lot on this please?
i am really struggling with the two a day mostly because of having to eat. i know that sounds very very drastic but eating makes me extremely uncomfortable and in a LOT of pain.
thanks for your time and help
lucy xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2010)

I was surprised when you mentioned it before that your consultant didn't immediately see this as the root of your problems, but your subsequent info you have given us explains why that didn't happen!

I would say the likelihood is very high that sites with poor and erratic absorbtion would produce poor and erratic levels whether injection or using a canula!


----------



## kitten (Oct 31, 2010)

hey northerner thanks so much for your reply, 
i am struggling so much though it just seems so silly to be in such an avoidable mess.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2010)

kitten said:


> hey northerner thanks so much for your reply,
> i am struggling so much though it just seems so silly to be in such an avoidable mess.



If you're not given the right advice and education from the 'experts', you can't be expected to just make it up yourself. I think you have been treated very poorly, but thankfully that should change now. Are you going to see a different consultant? Definitely would be a good idea to contact John Davis at INPUT, I imagine he would have quite a bit to say on the matter!

Lots of our members over the past couple of years have come to us with stories of their care (or lack of it!) that have astounded us, but with the help and support of others have managed to turn things around - I'm sure it will happen for you now you have a huge family of friends to support you!


----------



## kitten (Oct 31, 2010)

ty so much , that was so lovely it brought tears to my eyes. the amount of acceptance that i feel around here is unreal i have never felt so accepted in  all of my life. i know that i am still a newbie but i love yah all  
i am going to the gps on friday to request a referall and also to try and get some advice on the eating problem as it is rather an issue at the moment. but my boyfriend says that i should ring up the gps tomorrow and see if they can start the ball rolling for a referall on the phone but to be honest im not sure that they can. do you think that is the right thing to do? sorry i know that i am asking lots of things and needing lots of reassurance but this experience has really broken me as a person and i feel like i just cant do anything anymore x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it's got to be worth a try, or can you actually get to see a doctor tomorrow? My surgery has walk-in days and you can see any GP at the practise. The longer you are on two injections, the longer you will have the eating problems - I think it was wholly inappropriate to put you on two injections after being on a pump, it should have been MDI - so you should push for a referral as soon as you are able.

Whatever you do, don't feel guilty or blame yourself, you've just been trying your hardest to do your best on the basis of what you've been given, and working extremely hard into the bargain, both at work and on your college work - not surprising you are feeling a little ragged emotionally!


----------



## kitten (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks so much. 
i feel really guilty and life im just failing at life but i do everything that i get told to do but its just not right or just doesnt work :S i dont dare to do anything that they dont tell me is okay because i know that then they will get mad at me and start to accuse me of things. im just so scared. thanks again for your time.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2010)

Unfortunately, and it's a lesson I've learned since diagnosis, you have to learn to stand up for yourself and not let them bully or intimidate you - whoever they are! There are ome really excellent numses and doctors, but there are also some who think they know best and just won't listen. If you come across the latter type you have to either change and hope for someone better (best if you can get a recommendation), or demand they explain things until they have convinced you. Bullying is just lazy on their part, and you don't have to put up with it!


----------



## Caroline (Nov 1, 2010)

Nothing to add to the advice already given, just wanted to say I hope things work themselves out for you.

One of the things I have learned with the big D is it is not an exact science, so the so called experts don't have all the answers. Many of us here have learned through our own trial and error and by asking for help here.


----------



## imtrying (Nov 1, 2010)

Good luck Lucy. I hope you get some proper answers and things start to improve for you really soon.

Big hug.


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 1, 2010)

yes all together we are the experts


----------



## Monica (Nov 1, 2010)

As your boyfriend suggested, ring your GP today about it. He can only say no, but at least he then knows that you want a referral and he might then be more prepared on friday. You never know, he just might be able to start the ball rolling today.
      "if you try you might lose, if you don't try you've already lost"

Good luck with it all!


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi kitten 

Sorry to hear you're still having problems 

Just a thought you mention problems with eating 



> i am really struggling with the two a day mostly because of having to eat.



Having to eat regular meals is a part of good control with diabetes. Is it possible that your control has gone a bit haywire because of eratic eating ?

Hope your care team can help you.

Rob


----------



## kitten (Nov 1, 2010)

helllo everyone, 
sorry this is a late reply, as it goes i didnt get chance to ring the gps today i went back to college, it was horrible people called me allsorts but i got to the end of the day so  
re eating problems i really dont know what came first the bad control or the bad eating problems tbh. that is why i need the pump though because my life is changing too fast on an hourly basis, i know that it sounds extreme but it is true. i feel really unsafe on two a day injections. because they are too unpredictable for my liking and they are just making me so unhappy. i do try to eat regular meals but it is possible to get control without having to eat at regular intervals on the pump because i have had periods where i havent eaten regularly but the control has been much much better than it is at present. i agree with u totally though regular eating like 3 proper meals a day is the best definately without a doubt so please don't feel that im dismissing what you say just chatting with you about it  i am trying to do better with my eating though i really really am. 
p.s. thought that you may all like to know that today is hello kittys official birthday  im a massssssssssive fan and had a mini tea party to celebrate which was ruined by an atrocious hypo but hey ho  the show must go on and all that 
love and luck to ya all xx


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 1, 2010)

I still can't believe how people at your college get away with such god awful behaviour and your tutors/head master let them!  
do you have to be on different shifts all the time? My boss has been really good and stuck me on either 8am or 8.30am starts just so I can stick to a similar routine for my injections (4 a day). Would yours not be able to do something similar??
Happy Hello Kitty birthday! 
Hope you're feeling better after your hypo xxx


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi again kitten.

Thanks for replying. Is your eating problem the reason why your care team are being so strict with you ?
I was just wondering if they are concerned that you will skip meals on the pump, the 2 jabs per day will kind of encourage you to be more regimented.

Just so you know where I'm coming from, I am close to somebody who has had eating issues in the past and realise how hard it must be as a diabetic. I always told people that the injecting was the easy part, but having to eat was the chore, until I went onto MDI and life was a whole lot easier.

Rob


----------



## kitten (Nov 2, 2010)

hey again robster 
they arent actually being strict. theyre being useless. i havent been told what to eat and when so i have no idea of how much carbs im meant to be eating and i keep asking them but they wont give me an answer. which i think is ridiculous to be honest because how am i supposed to even give this a proper chance of working if i have no idea of how to use it properly. 
also the consultant and the nurse do not know about the eating issues. i try to show them food diaries with very very very detailed meal plans in but they refuse to look at them i try to telll them what i have eaten what i have not eaten when i have eaten when i have not eaten blah blah and they do not care, they say that it does not matter! which i also think is ridiculous. 
they are playing the avoiding me game now and keep cancelling my appointments and also refuse to speak to me on the phone. i call every day only to be told they are not there and that no i can not speak to anybody else and i also request that they call me at their conveniance then and they do not. they have my mobile telephone number so that they can leave a voicemail at any time of day at all and i can listen to it and respond to it. to be quite honest with u im rather traumatised by the whole affair, as over the top as that sounds because i feel so unsafe as i have no clue what im doing with bd mixes, what  bd mixes are about, what i should be eating, when i should be eating it and so on and no one will give me any answers about it. i am really hoping that the gp can get me an appointment with a new team quickly and also sort out at least some of the pains and vomiting. today i have been sick 4 times  its such a problem as u can imagine. im really sorry if this sounds sorry for myself because i dont mean to sound that way, its not me i pity anyway its my poor boyfriend who has to sort me out and look after me  its not fair on him at all 
i dont see how i can adjust or improve things without the knowledge though if you see how i mean? it is difficult. i need the pump back or mdi because that is closer to the pump and so will still give me some flexibility. 
so nice to chat with you again  
lucy x


----------



## imtrying (Nov 2, 2010)

kitten said:


> hey again robster
> they arent actually being strict. theyre being useless. i havent been told what to eat and when so i have no idea of how much carbs im meant to be eating and i keep asking them but they wont give me an answer. which i think is ridiculous to be honest because how am i supposed to even give this a proper chance of working if i have no idea of how to use it properly.
> also the consultant and the nurse do not know about the eating issues. i try to show them food diaries with very very very detailed meal plans in but they refuse to look at them i try to telll them what i have eaten what i have not eaten when i have eaten when i have not eaten blah blah and they do not care, they say that it does not matter! which i also think is ridiculous.
> they are playing the avoiding me game now and keep cancelling my appointments and also refuse to speak to me on the phone. i call every day only to be told they are not there and that no i can not speak to anybody else and i also request that they call me at their conveniance then and they do not. they have my mobile telephone number so that they can leave a voicemail at any time of day at all and i can listen to it and respond to it. to be quite honest with u im rather traumatised by the whole affair, as over the top as that sounds because i feel so unsafe as i have no clue what im doing with bd mixes, what  bd mixes are about, what i should be eating, when i should be eating it and so on and no one will give me any answers about it. i am really hoping that the gp can get me an appointment with a new team quickly and also sort out at least some of the pains and vomiting. today i have been sick 4 times. its such a problem as u can imagine. im really sorry if this sounds sorry for myself because i dont mean to sound that way, its not me i pity anyway its my poor boyfriend who has to sort me out and look after me  its not fair on him at all
> ...



that sounds awful Lucy  I really, really hope that your dr gives you a new team. I don't know how they expect you to manage D when they won't even tell you how they expect you to! It almost makes me feel lucky that I haven't even been given a diabetes team (2 months and counting since registering with a new drs).

What is causing the vomiting? is that eating problems or something else? (sorry I may have missed part of the story....)


----------



## kitten (Nov 2, 2010)

heya honey  thanks for your support  
re the eating problems i dont have an eating disorder and whilst im not trying to say that you were suggesting that and im not trying to be disrespectful to anyone else that may have one i just feel that i should point out that i don't. just so that we can clarify things and i can be more clear 
i just find it difficult to eat because i suffer a lot of so far unexplained vomiting and severe abdominal pains and to be honest i want to get sent to see somebody about that aswell because someone has to sort me out at some point xxxx


----------



## imtrying (Nov 2, 2010)

kitten said:


> heya honey  thanks for your support
> re the eating problems i dont have an eating disorder and whilst im not trying to say that you were suggesting that and im not trying to be disrespectful to anyone else that may have one i just feel that i should point out that i don't. just so that we can clarify things and i can be more clear
> i just find it difficult to eat because i suffer a lot of so far unexplained vomiting and severe abdominal pains and to be honest i want to get sent to see somebody about that aswell because someone has to sort me out at some point xxxx



thanks for clarifying, and don't apologise - always best to make sure everyone understands so they can help and support you in the best way.

I'm sure you've already thought of it, but any chance the vomiting could be a side affect of IBS? (believe it or not people do get vomiting with it! and also with really bad stomach pains like you have described) just an idea!

i have every sympathy with you - the sickness and lack of care from your team must be making things sooo hard for you.

keep your chin up hun....you will get there in the end. x


----------



## bev (Nov 2, 2010)

kitten said:


> heya honey  thanks for your support
> re the eating problems i dont have an eating disorder and whilst im not trying to say that you were suggesting that and im not trying to be disrespectful to anyone else that may have one i just feel that i should point out that i don't. just so that we can clarify things and i can be more clear
> i just find it difficult to eat because i suffer a lot of so far unexplained vomiting and severe abdominal pains and to be honest i want to get sent to see somebody about that aswell because someone has to sort me out at some point xxxx




Have you ever had a test for coeliac.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2010)

Have you been tested for Coeliac disease? This is also an autoimmune disease, like Type 1 diabetes, and it's not uncommon for a person who suffers from one autoimmune disease to have another one too.


----------



## imtrying (Nov 2, 2010)

see, that's why we're all on here! lol 

I don't know anything about coeliac disease!


----------



## bev (Nov 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Have you been tested for Coeliac disease? This is also an autoimmune disease, like Type 1 diabetes, and it's not uncommon for a person who suffers from one autoimmune disease to have another one too.



Great minds think alike.....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Have you been tested for Coeliac disease? This is also an autoimmune disease, like Type 1 diabetes, and it's not uncommon for a person who suffers from one autoimmune disease to have another one too.



This website might help: http://www.coeliac.org.uk/coeliac-disease


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2010)

Just read the rest of the replies, since I'd written on here.

You say you don't know how the 2 jabs regime works. So I thought I'd just tell you how it works and what Carol ate and when. But I won't tell you how many carbs except for the snacks, as I actually don't know myself

Here goes: The novomix30 is as said a mix of fast acting and slow acting mixed together at the ratio of 30%fast and 70% slow. When you inject for breakfast the fast acting will cover that and more. And then the slow one will kick in. Because of the fast acting still flowing round, you will go low about mid-morning. That's why you will need a snack of about 15g carbs minimum. Carol used to have either 2 digestives or hobnobs or a flapjack/chewee bar. Have lunch. Insulin still working hard. You will need a snack mid-afternoon same as morning. Then you have the tea/dinner time injection before the meal which tends to be less than the morning one. Again, because you've injected, you will need a bedtime snack.

The eating times are very regimented. I'm only telling you ours. It doesn't mean you have to have the same hours, but the gap between the meals and snacks should be roughly the same. There is a little leeway of an hour each side of the main meals, but it would be best to avoid that.

Carol's regime was: 7.30am breakfast
                          10.15 snack
                          12.10 lunch
                          14.15 snack
                          17.00 dinner/tea
                          20.00 bedtime snack

I hope this sheds a little light on it. I'm sorry I can't explain properly how the mix works.


----------

